# My I.C. engines



## RaceSoft (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all!

I long time looking on this interesting forum and now i decided show my I.C. engines.

My first engine is obbligato Webster 4-stroke engine. I spend cca 4 months construct and next 3 months advances of his start. Finally he runs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH68cwEvLKE[/ame]

Second thing is Antique Farm engine from magazine "Strictly I.C.". I making on if cca 3 month and he is run without problems.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY_yK2g6KkA[/ame]

On both engines i make few construction changes according with my tools.

Next planed engine is Atkinson engine by Jan Ridders (thanks Mr. Ridder). New project start in winter. If You want see on my other engines (steam), you can visit my album on Photobucket (http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z173/RaceSoft/Engines/)

Thanks for Your patience.

Petr

P.S.: Excuse my bad English. I lot a years learn Russian.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Petr

Welcome. Very nice engines.

Tim


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2010)

&#1055;&#1105;&#1090;&#1088; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103;,

Peter hello to you,

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084; wEc1

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob

PS Don't worry about your English, its much better than my Russian. I am still struggling with &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1071;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082; which is my wifes native language.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 25, 2010)

Petr,
Welcome to HMEM. 
Very nice workmanship on your engines. 
Your English is just fine. Very understandable.
Gail in NM


----------



## rake60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Peter.

Beautiful engine!

Rick


----------



## CMS (Aug 26, 2010)

Some nice engines you've got there. Good job.


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome Peter. Nice running engines. I also enjoyed looking at your album on Photobucket. Do you have any pictures of your shop and machinery?

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## RaceSoft (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello all!

Many thanks to all for your welcomes and lovely comments.

2Maryak: Your Russian is sure better than my - I learned this language many years ago (about 20). But thanks for your support.

2rudydubya: At this time I don't have any pictures of my shop, but I make any shots and set up on this forum with short comment. Thanks for your interest.

Regards,
Petr


----------



## bentprop (Aug 27, 2010)

Hallo,Petr,beautiful engines.I love the sound these engines make.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RaceSoft (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,

I make some shots of my shop. Here is general view of my shop - small part of boiler-room in my house:







Here is my work-desk (recently finished). Drill press is Einhell SB 501/1:






And at last my home-made mini lathe made my father. I must make some repairs and improvements (digital measuring):






Thx for your interest.

Petr


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 31, 2010)

Peter, thanks for sharing the pictures of your shop. Did you make your engines with the lathe built by your father? Nice looking work desk also.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 31, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing pics of someone's workshop.

And for me, it's like an invite to someone's house. Much appreciated.


----------



## RaceSoft (Sep 2, 2010)

2rudydubya: Yes, lathe built by my father (cca 30 years ago), stand below with wheels I did myself before 2 years. Dad built the "diesel" engines for model aircraft. He was very skillful.

2zeeprogrammer: Everybody is welcome! Any time.

Petr


----------



## BenPeake (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Peter

I loved your engines. Someone has already said that they sound great, and I'm going to have to agree with them on that one! I'm going to have to attempt an IC engine soon.

Thanks for the tour of you workshop as well.

Ben


----------



## ariz (Sep 4, 2010)

Petr not only you build very beautiful and good running engines, but having built them with relatively small, simple tools is the evidence of your excellent skills
congratulations :bow:


----------



## RaceSoft (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your words praise. It is for me entangling.

Regards,

Petr


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Petr

Just came by you post

I too think you have made some very nice job.

I also have to agree that the fact that you have build the engines using the homemade lathe, is very impressing.

My first lathe was also homemade, by my self, and I made my very first steam engine on this machine






Sadly I do not have any picture of this lathe


----------



## RaceSoft (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi m_kilde,

thanks for your reply. Your beam engine is look good. I made wood beam engine before circa 3 years too.






Petr


----------

